# Trouble with virtualbox over RDP

## audiodef

I set up a VM as outlined here: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html

No errors setting up a machine on the command line. But after starting the VM and using an RDP client, the VM appears to hang at:

```

Probing EDD (edd=off to disable)... ok

```

The boot disk is sysresccd. What am I missing?

----------

## Voltago

Huh, tried the same thing with a headless instance of sysresccd 4.9.2 on virtualbox-bin-5.1.14.112924, and it worked just fine.

----------

